# rollo vent maintenence



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Hi, I am trying to remove the rollo vents to clean them but I am having problems.
It looks like there are 4 screws holding them on but the screws are covered by a plastic cover. I cannot seem to get these covers off. 
Is there a trick?
I have looked on line but cannot find a manual on the roller blind part.
Does anyone have a copy?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Generally for plastic covers/plugs I use a very sharp pointed knife (or Stanley type blade) to gently lever them out. Sometimes they are fastened at one point so try all around.
HTH.


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Ted.
I guess I will just have to perservere. I think they have not moved for many years so I will probably have to use brute force.
Mike


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Not really off topic.......but ;

Does anyone know where to obtain spare plastic covers for the screws on windows, vents etc?

I will need to remove my washroom window frame shortly, it looks like it has been removed at least once before and the small plastic discs were replaced using a 4lb hammer. 8O I will destroy them in the act of removing them as they are pushed too far into the recess.


----------

